# Brittney's Art Journal



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the first one! And the mare and foal come in a close second.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I LOVE the foal!  very pretty! I also like how you did the legs of the appaloosa, in the water. really neat


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments! I think the foal is one of the best drawings I've done. 
I drew this one the other day. It's an Australian Brumby with her foal. The background sucks, but I just need more practice with that!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the first one! Great job!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I really like your work! It's very different from most art, it almost looks I guess like a realistic cartoon


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I want a tablet soo bad so I can try some of my drawings on (deviantart) i have the old photoshop 7.0 lol but its waay old, think I need to upgrade  Very nice art work! did you just play around till you figured everything out?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are amazing Brittney!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Heres a WIP I'm doing in the memory of Colibri.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

cute >3<


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I have no idea how you ppl do this lol what is a table for starters?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Taken from Wikipedia: 
"A tablet is a computer input device that allows one to hand-draw images and graphics, similar to the way one draws images with a pencil and paper. These tablets may also be used to capture data or handwritten signatures.
It consists of a flat surface upon which the user may draw an image using an attached stylus, a pen-like drawing apparatus. The image generally does not appear on the tablet itself but, rather, is displayed on the computer monitor."

This is the one I have: 
Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch - Digitizer, stylus - Wired - USB

I hope that helps


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol well i was wondering! People are always talking of these tablets or tables & i couldn't for the life of me figure out how you could draw a computer image without being on the computer! Duh! Sometimes i wonder...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG...do you think you could do one of my horse for me? there should be photos on my thing....?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

If I have some I would love to!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh me too! If it's not too much trouble.. i dont know what all goes into one of these paintings so if it's too much lol you dont have to. I have plently of pics of my girls in my barn if you want to take a look. You could use them for fun if youd like as well


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome yeah I'd love to! Once I get my Colibri drawing done I'll see what I can do!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

If you get any chance to do one of Nova, I would love it!! I think your drawing are one of my favorite styles I've ever seen!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Aw thank you so much! I would love to draw her!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

This one is not so great. I drew this in maybe 30min. for a friend.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Those are really good. I love the photoshop paintings. I tried it once and can't get the hang of it.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

SouthernComfort said:


> Those are really good. I love the photoshop paintings. I tried it once and can't get the hang of it.


Thank you so much! It thanks awhile to get used to. 




Heres one I did recently for a contest on deviantart. I decided to leave the background out because it was terrible!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Another one I did for a contest.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Foal I just drew today:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are awesome : )


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

omgpink said:


> Aw thank you so much! I would love to draw her!


Awesome! This has got be some of the coolest work I've seen, I guess basically like how they do cartoons...maybe it's a future calling


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

mliponoga said:


> Awesome! This has got be some of the coolest work I've seen, I guess basically like how they do cartoons...maybe it's a future calling


Thanks! A lot of people keep telling me I'm missing my calling but I don't know. 
I don't think I'm that good and I'm not sure if I would really want to that for a career, it's more of a hobby to me. But who knows? 

heres what I've got done so far of Saphire, she won the beautiful mare contest I held:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo! Looks great so far lol cant wait to see when you start painting!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry it didn't turn out as well as I was hoping


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sweet! that looks awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well i understand with her being so dark it's hard to make her really stand out. She has no undertoning or shading of different colors but i still think you made her look great


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

lilruffian: Glad you like it though it's not my best!

Something I did in about an hour. 
This is my second photo manip ever and I kid of like it!









It's of Desert Breeze. She is an 8 year old Sorria that came to the rescue from a feed lot. Everyone though she would never be touchable because she was completely wild but now she is an attention *****. :lol:
I like to go out in the pasture and just snuggle with her.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Something I got inspired to make today!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

they are so good! i am not smart enough to do anything like that


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

If you get time you could try one of my mares? or if you wanted background practise lol.
I have hundreds of pictures is you feel you need inspiration for anything lol
Welcome to Facebook
Link should work 

Gemma


----------

